# Stoppt die belgischen Horror-Atomkraftwerke



## Christine (1. Feb. 2016)

https://secure.avaaz.org/de/belgian_nuclear_shutdown_loc_de/?cRQZikb

Das geht uns alle an!


----------



## dizzzi (1. Feb. 2016)

Wiso nur das belgische??? Hat die Geschichte uns nicht mittlerweile gezeigt, dass alle AKW's Horror sind...


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

Und was ist mit den Plänen von Polen, Tscheschen und Franzosen ....
Gibt es denn immer noch nicht genug Krebserkrankungen ..... usw.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Dieses Atom Kraftwerk ist keine 60 km von mir weg 
Die wollen schon Jod Tabletten hier verteilen 
bevor der Mensch merkt das man Geld nicht Fressen kann ist es wohl zu Spät 
Bestes Beispiel http://www.20min.ch/wissen/news/story/Gegend-um-Fukushima-ist-radioaktiv-verseucht-27613482
Bitte kein Atomstrom das ist nicht mehr die Zukunft


----------



## Petta (1. Feb. 2016)

ATOM   STROM.............NEIN DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koile (1. Feb. 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte auch keinen Atomstrom, ....
           ich möchte auch keine Kohlekraftwerke....
           Ich möchte erneuerbare Energie.....
           Ich möchte Windräder ..........

Aber bitte nicht vor meiner Tür

Ihr Leute wie soll das alles gehen ? Wir möchten nur das beste, aber keiner will das in seiner Umgebung.


----------



## blackbird (1. Feb. 2016)

Auf der anderen Seite: hat uns die Geschichte nicht gezeigt, dass Atomenergie eine der saubereren Formen der Energieerzeugung ist, die es gibt?
Ich bin nicht dafür, Atomenergie zu verteufeln und abzuschalten, sondern sie sicherer zu machen. 
Die Auflagen müssten m.E. erhöht werden und es müsste sichergestellt sein, dass nicht wirtschaftliche Interessen vor Vernunft und Sicherheit gehen!
Es sollte alles erdenklich "Schiefgehenkönnende" bedacht sein und dafür mehrfache, redundante Sicherungssysteme installiert sein.
Aber grundsätzlich abschalten? Nein...
Die Windkraftanlagen kosten Tierleben, Sonnenenergie funktioniert bei uns nicht so richtig, Kohle etc. ist bekanntermaßen nicht sonderlich sinnvoll...
Gegen viele Stromerzeugungstechnologien erhebt sich regional begrenzt, weil betroffen, Widerstand.
Was also ist besser, als Atomenergie - für uns hier in unseren Breitengraden?
Den Strom brauchen wir.

Meines Erachtens ein ganz klares "nicht unterschrieben!", weil polemischer Unsinn...

Das heißt nicht, dass ich dafür bin, die beiden o.g. Kraftwerke, so wie sie jetzt gerade laufen, weiter zu betreiben. Aber eben auch nicht dafür, kategorisch gegen Atomstrom zu wettern, so lange es nichts (uneingeschränkt) Besseres gibt. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Nun Tim
Du hast schon Recht wir brauchen Energie ( Strom ) und warum sollte der nicht Atomstrom Heißen schon OK
aber da in Belgien haben die Betreiber schon seid Jahren Probleme mit dem Reaktor
wollen aber bis auf Messers Schneide mit dem Reaktor Geld verdienen
Hier bei diesem Kraftwerk handelt es sich um ein Risiko Reaktor
wie lange das noch gut geht steht in den Sternen
Hier ist wohl mehr die Vernunft der Betreiber fraglich
wer das Teil sicher hätte hier keiner einen Aufstand gemacht


----------



## koile (1. Feb. 2016)

Es ist nicht nur in Belgien so, auch ca 40 km von mir in Frankreich ( Cattenom ) sind laufend
Störungen.
Die Politiker aller Coleur probieren seit Jahren mit Frankreich ins Gespräch zu komme dass das
Atomkraftwerke abgeschaltet gehört.
Aber die Franzosen scherten sich einen darum.


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite: hat uns die Geschichte nicht gezeigt, dass Atomenergie eine der saubereren Formen der Energieerzeugung ist, die es gibt?


Und was ist mit dem Restmüll der für die nächsten zig tausend Jahre strahlt und das sind nicht nur die Brennstäbe.


----------



## dizzzi (1. Feb. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte auch keinen Atomstrom, ....
> ich möchte auch keine Kohlekraftwerke....
> Ich möchte erneuerbare Energie.....
> Ich möchte Windräder ..........
> ...


Sorry, aber da muss ich leider etwas widersprechen. Vor 30 Jahren wurden schon sehr gute Konzepte über erneuerbare Energien vorgeschlagen. Damals haben die Politiker mit der Atomlobby auch so ein Angstzenario gemalt. Und die tuen es auch heute noch. Heute wäre es schon technisch möglich *OHNE* Atomenergie auszukommen. 

Ich habe 19 Jahre in der Nähe vom Tagebau gelebt. Und ja Windräder gab es da auch viele. Ist für mich alles OK. Aber bei Atom  sollte jeder nur mal darüber nachdenken, wie lange die Atomabfall nachstrahlt!!!

Unsere Kinder zahlen die Rechnung, dafür, dass wir mal den Lichtschalter benutzen. Ich möchte hier aber keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten. Ist nur meine Meinung.
Ins Erdloch will ich auch nicht mehr zurück. Aber mit den vorhandenen Resourcen so sorgfälltig wie möglich umzugehen, ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang. Aber mir kann kein Politiker oder Wirtschaftsboss glaubhaft machen, dass wir heute noch Atomkraftwerke brauchen.

Ich für mich versuche so wenig wie möglich die Umwelt zu belasten. Jeder sollte nur mal darüber nachdenken, wie lange die Atomabfall nachstrahlt!!!

Und dann grüßen noch die schönen Urlaubsorte *Tschernoby* mit den beiden Unfällen von 1982 und dem finalen Supergau, *Harrisburg* und *Fukushima* mit seinem Super Gau vor kurzem.

LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2016-01/atomkraft-belgien-leo-tubbax


----------



## blackbird (1. Feb. 2016)

Hi René


troll20 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Restmüll der für die nächsten zig tausend Jahre strahlt und das sind nicht nur die Brennstäbe.


der Restmüll muss ebenso verantwortlich zwischen- oder endgelagert werden, wie es wichtig ist, die Energieerzeugung verantwortlich zu betreiben. 
Ich sage nur, dass ich glaube, dass es für uns hier in Deutschland nicht sehr viele Alternativen gibt!
Die Bayern ( kleiner Hinweis: was die Katalanen können, können doch die Bayern auch, oder? ) stellen sich quer, wenn es um Stromtrassen geht. 
Wenn wir ganz Deutschland (auch Nordösterreich  ) mit Strom versorgen wollen, sind Windkraft, Gezeitenenergie und Sonnenenergie vermutlich nicht genug... 
Und leider sind Windkrafträder nicht für alle ok. 
Man kann es eben nicht allen recht machen. 

Meine Aussage ist nur, dass wir nicht komplett auf Atomstrom verzichten sollten, so lange wir nicht allgemeinverträglich mit anderen Quellen den Bedarf decken können. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## koile (1. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Tim , genau das meine ich ,》 alle wollen saubere Luft, aber keiner möchte auf sein Auto verzichten. 
alle wollen Strom aber keiner will die Trasse in seiner Nähe 》 Elektrosmok  .《
Alle wollen Erneuerbare Energien 》 Windräder 《aber nicht in seiner Umgebung 》Schattenschlag《


----------



## Küstensegler (1. Feb. 2016)

Also Tim,

ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen, finde ich deine Ansicht unüberlegt. Wie willst du was lagern, was viel, viel länger tötlich/schädlich strahlt als es die
Menscheit bislang gibt. Das sind Zeithorizonte, die NIEMAND überblicken kann.
Und auch das mit dem Thema "Sicherheit erhöhen" ist quatsch.
Fukushima war eines der sichersten AKW's weltweit. Und es gab trotzdem was, was nicht vohergesehen wurde.
Wenn das ganze Geld, was in die Atomforschung geflossen ist, in die Alternativen Energieerzeugungen und Speichertechniken geflossen
wäre, dann wären wir um Längen weiter.
Wenn z.B. die Redox-Flow-Technik weiter wäre, könnte ich mein Haus mit meiner Photovoltaik-Anlage komplett über das ganze Jahr mit eigenerzeugtem Strom
bedienen. Diese dezentrale Energieerzeugung ist aber nicht gewollt, da da die Konzerne nicht richtig mitverdienen können.
Aber ich glaube, diese Diskussion ist (auch von mir) einfach zu emotional geladen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> alle wollen saubere Luft, aber keiner möchte auf sein Auto verzichten


Doch ich und auch schon viele andere Leute
aber wir sind in der Minder Zahl 
ich Fahre Fahrrad wenn es machbar ist 
und das ist zu 90 % machbar bei mir
aber das beste Beispiel ist das Hier 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8JfbVLmfVk_

ja und das ist wohl die Lustige Antwort


----------



## dizzzi (1. Feb. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Hallo Tim , genau das meine ich ,》 alle wollen saubere Luft, aber keiner möchte auf sein Auto verzichten.
> alle wollen Strom aber keiner will die Trasse in seiner Nähe 》 Elektrosmok  .《
> Alle wollen Erneuerbare Energien 》 Windräder 《aber nicht in seiner Umgebung 》Schattenschlag《


Sorry Pauschalaussage. Ich habe das, wie bereits erwähnt, 19 Jahre in der direkten Nachbarschaft gehabt. Wenn der Wind schlecht stand, war die Fensterbank verstaubt. Ganz zu schweigen von der Wäsche, die zum trocknen draußen hing. Ist nicht schön, aber alles besser als ein scheiß AKW. Und sauber ist es auch nicht um ein AKW...Ist ein Märchen. Schaut euch mal die Statistiken über Krebserkrankungen in der Nähe von AKW's an.

LG

Udo


----------



## koile (1. Feb. 2016)

@Udo, Krebserkrankung gibt es auch durch Elektrosmok,
desweiteren habe ich nicht behauptet das ein AKW sauber ist,
und zu den Windrädern sehe ich gerage die Bürger Initiativen in meiner Nähe , in der 10 Windräder gebaut 
werden sollen .
Und eine Gemeinde auf die andere losgeht weil sie die Dinger nicht in ihrer Nachbarschaft haben wollen.

Das heißt aber nicht  das ich für AKW bin .


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

Okay, dann sollte man das Pferd von der anderen Seite aufzäumen.
Wir vergeuden jeden Tag Unmengen an Strom, sei es durch veraltete Techniken bei der Übertragung, bei den Geräten usw. und das Gesetzlich verordnet und durch Lobbys gefördert. Alleine die Energieverschwendung durch den absichtlich hervorgerufenen vorzeitigen Verschleiß nur um neue Dinge verkaufen zu können.
Oder angebliche Einsparungen durch Heizenergie wenn man sein Haus dämmt mit u.a. Styropor / Glaswolle oder Steinwolle. Wobei bei der Herstellung und auch dem Recycling soviel Energie verbraucht wird, wie das Haus nicht in 50 Jahren einsparen kann. Dabei gäbe es alternative Dämmstoffe welche bei weitem nicht soviel Energie benötigen.  und sogar die Umwelt schützen könnten.
Um bei Atommüll zu bleiben, da werden u.a. wissentlich minderwertige Materialien und bekanntlich unsichere Zwischenlager gewählt um die kosten für  die Energieindustrie nicht zu hoch werden zu lassen. Gleichzeitig ist bekannt das aus den aktuellen Zwischenlagern verstrahltes Material ins Grundwasser gelangt, aber da legt man schnell den Teppich des Schweigens drüber.
Sorry ich lass mich etwas zu stark auf dieses heikle Thema ein und das gehört wohl eher nicht in dieses Forum.


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Feb. 2016)

ja, und jetzt komm auch ich noch mit meinen Zahlen......
Also wenn ein Endlager angenommen 5 Millionen Euro in der Herstellung kostet, was sowieso nicht stimmt und weiter angenommen, dass die Erhaltung des Endlager in diesem Jahr 2016 1 Million Euro kostet, was sicher viel zu wenig ist und weiter angenommen, dass wir eine durchschnittliche Inflationsrate von 1,5% haben, dann kann man in anhängender Exceltabelle nach 20.000 Jahren, dass ist die Zeit, die vergehen muss bis man am Ort des Endlagers wieder einen gefahrlos benutzbaren Schwimmteich bauen kann, ablesen, dass die Gesamtkosten nur der Erhaltung des Endlagers 2,06E+135 ausgemacht haben. Diese Zahl kann sich niemand vorstellen, Sie hat 135 Nullen vor dem Komma, und ist um ein x-faches grösser, als das was jemals mit dem Atomkraftwerk verdient wurde. Darum habe ich den Eindruck, dass wir unseren zukünftigen Generationen nichts gutes getan haben und die Forscher, Wissenschaftler und Politiker, die das ganze mal gutgeheissen haben, gar nicht gewusst haben was Sie tun....... was natürlich sehr bedauerlich ist.
Die Zahl sieht so aus, die Centbeträge hab ich weggelassen.....:
2.062.428.694.545.430.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 Euro
Was ich jetzt noch vergessen hab, war die 5 Millionen von der Herstellung dazuzählen aber ich denke, das fällt auch nicht mehr auf.
Und PS.: es fühlt sich schlecht an
Gruss, Lima

Excel konnt ich nicht hochladen, darum als PDF


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Ich finde ihr habt alle irgendwie Recht 
Jetzt müsse man das nur mal umsetzen aber das Kostet
und bei Geld hört bekanntlich die Freundschaft auf


----------



## koile (1. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Lima, das Geld steht für mich hier an zweiter Stelle, 》denn viele hier haben ja Koi und da wird nicht auf's
Geld geschaut. 《 
Nein Spaß bei Seite es geht hier um die Gesundheit.
Und selbst wenn es ein sicheres Endlager gäbe, ...... möchtes Du das in deiner Nähe haben ?
Ich nicht ,   ....................Endlager ja ............ aber nicht bei mir ..........

Und so sehen es auch andere , Du nicht ?


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

Aber Evtl. möchte ja Tim ein Endlager für sich und seine Zwillinge unter seinem Teich. Sorry, der geht daneben.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Wer hat schon gern Müll vor seiner Haustür da hast wohl Recht


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Feb. 2016)

Endlager und Wiederaufbereitung will niemand vor seiner Haustüre und kein Politiker will sich den Stiefel anziehen, it j auch fast menschlich .....


----------



## blackbird (1. Feb. 2016)

Hi René


troll20 schrieb:


> Aber Evtl. möchte ja Tim ein Endlager für sich und seine Zwillinge unter seinem Teich. Sorry, der geht daneben.


Nee, nee... Endlager werden ja nur auf dem flachen Land gebaut, nicht in der Stadt, wo es viele Leute träfe, wenn's schief geht...  scnr

Wieder ernst: Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich dafür bin, neue Meiler zu bauen und damit die Problematik zu vergrößern. Ich sage nur, dass es m.E. zur Zeit nicht so viele Alternativen für uns gibt, und wir deswegen nicht in der Lage sind, einfach alle KKWs (inkl. derer um uns herum, von denen wir z.T. den Strom beziehen) abzuschalten. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

Tja Tim, dann gibt es nur eine alternative, wenn der Strom nicht reicht, muß halt was abgeschaltet werden. zumindest bis es alternativen gibt.
Und vor allem muß diese verordnete Verschwendung verboten werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Restmüll der für die nächsten zig tausend Jahre strahlt und das sind nicht nur die Brennstäbe.


Das ist das Problem. Wenn die Stromerzeuger für die Entsorgung für die realen Kosten bezahlen müssten. Also die mindestens zwei Leute vor den Stollen wo der Müll drinne ist. Das ganze mindestens 8 Stunden im Schichtdienst.....mit Urlaubsvertrehtung sind es mindestens 8 Mann. Das ganze bei Halbwertszeiten von bei  Technetium-99 (210.000 Jahre) oder Neptunium-237 (2,1 Millionen Jahre). Das ist aber Halbwertszeiten, also strahlt es dann noch um die hälfte....tötlich ist es immer noch. So nu Rechnen wir mal die Lohnkosten, das ganze mit einer normalen jährlichen Lohnerhöhung und dann wird einem langsam klar wie teuer nur die Wache vor einem verschlossenen Stollen ist. Das müssten die Energiekonzerne bezahlen, da wird der billige Atomstrom auf einmal richtig teuer. Nur was machen die Energiekonzerne....die werden das auf uns und unsere Kinder abwälzen. 

Die Regierung spielt mit und richtig geschnallt hat es noch keiner.

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...mit-ihren-atomeilern-verdienten-a-968941.html


----------

